# Trek Roscoe 8 or upgrade current Marlin 5 for son



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all:

So my young teen has been riding a Trek Marlin 5 for about two years now. I think he would like something a bit better - namely better brakes, front air suspension, and other better components. We aren't racing or doing jumps but just enjoying an extensive trail system in our neighborhood in Colorado. They are mostly single tracks with loose over hard pack with some pretty steep ascents and descents. Lots of fun!

Anyway, I was thinking of upgrading his Marlin 5 with some Shimano M396 hydraulic brakes and Shimano M310 shifters. Cost would be about $100 or so parts and labor. So first of all, I wanted to get the forum's impression of those components. It seems like it would be a small price for a pretty big component improvement - I just wonder how much of that would transfer to a resale though.

Of course, naturally I got to thinking about selling the Marlin 5 and funneling the resale of the bike and components I would buy towards a new one. he is growing so will need a new one soon anyway probably by end of next season. I was at the Trek dealer and they really like the Roscoe 8. It is a 27.5+ with front air suspension and even dropper post. It seems some of the reviews I have read have been favorable and bikemag.com recently said it is one of the 10 best mountain bikes under 2k. I believe they list for around $1200 but I think I could get a bit of a discount on it as a valued customer.

Input is appreciated. Fire away!


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Will90 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> So my young teen has been riding a Trek Marlin 5 for about two years now. I think he would like something a bit better - namely better brakes, front air suspension, and other better components. We aren't racing or doing jumps but just enjoying an extensive trail system in our neighborhood in Colorado. They are mostly single tracks with loose over hard pack with some pretty steep ascents and descents. Lots of fun!
> 
> ...


I'd look at the Salsa Timberjack, woodsmoke and a Trek Stache


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks:

I also see the Giant Fathom 2 was on that same top 10 list I found. It looks like it could be a candidate too and about $200 less than the Roscoe. I'll check out your other suggestions.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

The Marlin has a straight steerer head tube, which means fork options are limited to used. That alone would rule out upgrading it in my mind. I think the Roscoe would be a fantastic choice!


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks TheDwayyo; Great input! what do you think about the Giant Fathom 2? I'm looking for a 2017 closeout. I'm going to research 2017 specs but it seems to be a contender to the Roscoe 8 from what I've read. Although I understand the 2017 Fathom 2 is a 1x rather than 2x and does not have the dropper post. Not deal breakers however.
https://www.bikemag.com/gear/mountain-bikes/the-10-best-hardtails-under-2000/


----------



## C8N (Oct 20, 2017)

^ All the cool kids are riding 1x


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

ooops... I checked and it appears both the 2017 and 2018 Fathom 2's are 2x but the new Trek Roscoe 8 is a 1x.


----------



## C8N (Oct 20, 2017)

Roscoe 8 vs Fathom 2... I would go with the Roscoe because its a mid fat with boost.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

C8N said:


> Roscoe 8 vs Fathom 2... I would go with the Roscoe because its a mid fat with boost.


Yeah but at the back it's some stupid 141mm QR boost hub, not a "standard" 148mm Boost thru-axle hub so that's a reason to steer clear IMO.


----------



## C8N (Oct 20, 2017)

PhillipJ said:


> Yeah but at the back it's some stupid 141mm QR boost hub, not a "standard" 148mm Boost thru-axle hub so that's a reason to steer clear IMO.


Didn't see that... good catch!


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all:

What do you guys think about a Fathom 2 2017 on closeout in the $800-850 USD range? I went to a Trek dealer and they said the components were inferior to the 2018 Roscoe 8 and don't know how much of that was accurate or just trying to make a sale. Best they could offer was $1100 on the Roscoe but that would include lifetime annual tune-ups.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/fathom-2-2017
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ountain-bikes/roscoe/roscoe-8/p/2044600-2018/


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

The Suntor on the Fathom isn't a bad fork as far as entry level stuff goes so I'm not convinced the Judy on the Roscoe would be better.

The drive trains are similar quality but IMO the 1x11 on the Trek is superior.

Everything else is similar enough that really the wheels should be your deciding factor. I don't think you can put 27+ wheels on the Fathom and the difference between 2.25" and 2.8" tyres is going to be bigger than the spec or geometry differences.


The oddball rear hub on the Trek is a big turn off to me but realistically you probably won't have any reason to replace your wheel so it won't matter.


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input PhillipJ. The tire size on the trek was indeed nice. I'm seeing quite a few plus sized tires out here on the trails in Colorado. I should check to see if the Giant wheels will accept wider tires as I just looked up Maxxis Minion (which I think would be much better for terrain here than the OEM Ardents) and they come in 2.3 but also larger as a WT (wide tire). I would guess the 2.3 would work with probably a marginal gain, but not sure about the larger WT sizes. I just have a hard time spending $1100 USD on a bike my son will probably fit for only 2 or 3 years max when I found a closeout Giant for around $850 which seems like a really good deal. Like I said, however, the Trek dealer here has this great program with free annual tuneups that are actually pretty comprehensive for life but with the Giant I would have to learn tuneup skills myself or pay a shop probably $50 or so for the service every year. So is saving the $250 worth that? I don't know. Trying to digest all this. I also don't know what I could get for his two year old Marlin 5. Bicycle Blue Book says about $240 for excellent condition (which it is) and new ones are close to $500. Thoughts on a reasonable asking price for the 2015 Marlin 5?


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

C8N said:


> Roscoe 8 vs Fathom 2... I would go with the Roscoe because its a mid fat with boost.


It's a plus bike.



PhillipJ said:


> Yeah but at the back it's some stupid 141mm QR boost hub, not a "standard" 148mm Boost thru-axle hub so that's a reason to steer clear IMO.


I agree. The 141 rear spacing is just dumb and trek said it can not be changed to anything else



Will90 said:


> Thanks for the input PhillipJ. The tire size on the trek was indeed nice. I'm seeing quite a few plus sized tires out here on the trails in Colorado. I should check to see if the Giant wheels will accept wider tires as I just looked up Maxxis Minion (which I think would be much better for terrain here than the OEM Ardents) and they come in 2.3 but also larger as a WT (wide tire). I would guess the 2.3 would work with probably a marginal gain, but not sure about the larger WT sizes. I just have a hard time spending $1100 USD on a bike my son will probably fit for only 2 or 3 years max when I found a closeout Giant for around $850 which seems like a really good deal. Like I said, however, the Trek dealer here has this great program with free annual tuneups that are actually pretty comprehensive for life but with the Giant I would have to learn tuneup skills myself or pay a shop probably $50 or so for the service every year. So is saving the $250 worth that? I don't know. Trying to digest all this. I also don't know what I could get for his two year old Marlin 5. Bicycle Blue Book says about $240 for excellent condition (which it is) and new ones are close to $500. Thoughts on a reasonable asking price for the 2015 Marlin 5?


Buy used.

I can't comment on Giant bikes. Never owned one. Have no intentions of owning one. 
Wife rode her brothers a few years back. Was heavy and very outdated


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks:
Will check used. As I think about it, my other option is just to get new Maxxis Minion tires for the Marlin 5 (still has original Bontragers that are now very worn) for about $80-100 and squeak out another season for him on that bike. The tires are the most serious deficiency on that bike right now followed by economy mechanical brakes and economy spring coil suspension. Then, start shopping the 2018 closeouts late next year. Decisions, decisions.

@Brent701... not sure if you saw the link above but this review liked the Fathom 2 quite a bit and other posts by other folks have been positive as well. Seems Giant has really improved with this hardtail recently.

https://www.bikemag.com/gear/mountain-bikes/the-10-best-hardtails-under-2000/


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

C8N said:


> Roscoe 8 vs Fathom 2... I would go with the Roscoe because its a mid fat with boost.





PhillipJ said:


> Yeah but at the back it's some stupid 141mm QR boost hub, not a "standard" 148mm Boost thru-axle hub so that's a reason to steer clear IMO.





Will90 said:


> Thanks:
> Will check used. As I think about it, my other option is just to get new Maxxis Minion tires for the Marlin 5 (still has original Bontragers that are now very worn) for about $80-100 and squeak out another season for him on that bike. The tires are the most serious deficiency on that bike right now followed by economy mechanical brakes and economy spring coil suspension. Then, start shopping the 2018 closeouts late next year. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> @Brent701... not sure if you saw the link above but this review liked the Fathom 2 quite a bit and other posts by other folks have been positive as well. Seems Giant has really improved with this hardtail recently.
> ...


It's a Great bike for the price no doubt. My 10 year old has a Ibis Mojo-SL, custom dipped, Fuji CX bike and getting a 2018 Pivot LES 27.5 for this coming race season. I feel ya on them out growing the bikes fast.. good thing for me he doens't grow fast. bad thing. Finding bikes that fit him.

The bike he is on now is a 29er correct? If so, I would look at getting another 29er, The one you posted in the link is a 27.5.

Honestly. It wouldn't be too hard to upgrade the fork and drive train on the current bike. Not sure on what kind of riding he wants to do though. XC, Racing, or more trail riding.


----------



## C8N (Oct 20, 2017)

With kids growing so fast, it would be quite expensive to buy a used/new bike very couple of years. If it was me, I would gain some wrenching skills and upgrade the Marlin. When your kid outgrows it, just get a larger frame and transfer all the parts over. I would think, it will be a lot cheaper. Just be careful with wheel upgrades.


----------



## Will90 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks folks. To answer a few questions, the Marlin 5 (2015 model I believe) is a 27.5 and I was intending on sticking with that size for him (if I get another) as I think a 29" would be too huge. I have a 29" and am over 6' and honestly sometimes I wish I had the 27.5 when I'm going around switchbacks and the like with my center of gravity up so high. As it turns out, I found a 29" Fathom 2 for even less at $790! I'm almost inclined to make the Marlin 5 last another year and then shop for a 2018 closeout late next year. What do you guys think a Marlin 5 in perfect shape with recent full tuneup would fetch on craigslist or the like? I see Bicycle Blue Blue lists at about $240 in excellent shape and they sell for close to $500 new. Do folks go by the BBB value?

As for our riding, it is pretty much XC on single track trails in our foothills community of Colorado. Loose dirt/sand over very hard pack and no interest in downhill racing, jumps or the like.


----------



## danmtz (Jan 16, 2018)

TheDwayyo said:


> The Marlin has a straight steerer head tube, which means fork options are limited to used. That alone would rule out upgrading it in my mind. I think the Roscoe would be a fantastic choice!


 I have a 2016 Marlin 6 with a pretty short frame. Do you mind explaining this? I was looking at possibly upgrading the fork.


----------

